# Deal Days are back on II



## Corky (Mar 11, 2009)

Just received this email, announcing the return of Deal Days on II.  

I hope I'm allowed to post it here.  Not sure if it should be in the 'Sightings' forum.

Please feel free to move it if it doesn't belong here.


  Daily 
Deals 
   Are 
Back! 10
Days Only
March 11 to 20 
A Different Deal 
Each Day! 
 Find mind-blowing 
offers on 

Getaways
Bonus weeks / 2-for-1 vacations
FREE guest certificates
And much, much more


Check online daily … Every day there’s a new deal. 

You never know what you’ll find.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## njdoofus (Mar 11, 2009)

Daily deal not up as of 8:15 a.m. eastern - still says "check back tomorrow."
Tomorrow? But I want to travel now!!


----------



## tashamen (Mar 11, 2009)

I just checked too from the link in the e-mail I got.  You'd think they'd have them up by now...


----------



## Bwolf (Mar 11, 2009)

I just saw it.


----------



## starlifter (Mar 11, 2009)

TODAY'S DAILY DEAL

Maui, Hawaii – Studio From $549 Per Week
Cascading waterfalls, rugged volcanic mountains, pristine beaches …if this sounds like nirvana to you, you’d be right – and you’d be in Hawaii! Here’s your chance to experience it all first hand on the vacation of a lifetime.

Williamsburg, Virginia – Studio From $119 Per Week
A walk through this colonial delight will take you back hundreds of years to the days before the American Revolution. And when you decide to return to the present, fine dining and shopping are close at hand.

Guatemala – Studio From $179 Per Week
Volcanoes rise majestically above the rainforest canopy in lush, tropical Guatemala. Experience the markets, culture, and historic architecture. Or spend a day on the Pacific Ocean enjoying some of the best sailfishing in the world.

Hurry! This great deal ends today. Check back tomorrow for a new offer. Daily Deals end March 20, 2009.


----------



## BluEyezNSC (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks to the OP for posting! Now I just have to remember to check back every day.....


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 11, 2009)

I got a great deal last year with this. 2  bedroom at Doral, Miami for $169 for the week!


----------



## Kola (Mar 11, 2009)

The only 'deal' is the Marriott's studio in Williamsburg provided you want to stay a week in a studio without any kitchen facilities. Sure, you can't find a hotel room for that price. But a 'deal' in Guatemala ? No, thanks, not for me. Why not a hotel room in Havana for $29.95 per week with free meals included ?   

K.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 11, 2009)

Kola said:


> The only 'deal' is the Marriott's studio in Williamsburg provided you want to stay a week in a studio without any kitchen facilities. Sure, you can't find a hotel room for that price.



There are other size units on sale at all 3 of the locations, not just studios.


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 11, 2009)

Do the times that they load the Deals of the Day vary?

I wish it was at noon PST or EST so we could all have a fair shot.

8:00 am EST is pretty impossible for us West Coasters, except those early risers.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2009)

Quimby4 said:


> 8:00 am PST is pretty impossible for us West Coasters, except those early risers.



You have a hard time getting up by 8:00 am?


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 11, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> You have a hard time getting up by 8:00 am?



No, I have to get up to get the kids to school....

But if they gym doesn't have any good classes the bed usually lures me back to bed for a while ( I won't say how long) :zzz:


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 11, 2009)

Quimby4 said:


> Do the times that they load the Deals of the Day vary?
> 
> I wish it was at noon PST or EST so we could all have a fair shot.
> 
> 8:00 am EST is pretty impossible for us West Coasters, except those early risers.



It was later than 8am EDT this morning. I checked around then and it wasn't today's deal wasn't posted yet.


----------



## Kola (Mar 12, 2009)

*Today's deal*

Today's DEAL: One Accomodation Certificate with any Getaway purchase ! There are plenty of Getaways, some at attractive prices, others overpriced.
Sounds like a two-for-one deal except that you never know what will be offered for your AC. Chances are you may find something really good OR you get frustrations by the ton ! They don't seem to spell out when is AC's expiry date ?

K.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 12, 2009)

It does say that the AC is only good within 59 days of check-in, so it's not a regular AC in that sense.  I would assume that it's good for a year though.


----------



## Kola (Mar 12, 2009)

tashamen said:


> It does say that the AC is only good within 59 days of check-in, so it's not a regular AC in that sense.  I would assume that it's good for a year though.



I spoke to a lady at II who confirmed that their AC is valid for a full year but it can be used for any week offered within 59 days. However, she also said that there would be a charge when using an AC to get a week shown on II Getaway list, ranging from $249 to $329 depending on the unit size. If this is the case, this "special" AC available today only could cost me the same or more than a second Getaway without an AC unless I want to get one of the higher priced weeks. Frankly I have doubts that some people on the II staff understand how the system is supposed to work. 

K.


----------



## bboy1234 (Mar 12, 2009)

I just booked a getaway when will I see the ac will it show online or how do i verify they gave me a ac?


----------



## barza11 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Daily Deals*



Kola said:


> I spoke to a lady at II who confirmed that their AC is valid for a full year but it can be used for any week offered within 59 days. However, she also said that there would be a charge when using an AC to get a week shown on II Getaway list, ranging from $249 to $329 depending on the unit size. If this is the case, this "special" AC available today only could cost me the same or more than a second Getaway without an AC unless I want to get one of the higher priced weeks. Frankly I have doubts that some people on the II staff understand how the system is supposed to work.
> 
> K.



This is what I read from their communication:

Purchase any Getaway today and receive a Bonus Resort Accommodations Certificate *.

With your certificate, enjoy an extra vacation - a week of resort accommodations in a spacious unit (up to 2-bedroom accommodations!) choosing from an extensive list of travel destinations worldwide *(exchange fee applies). *

So this means that only our exchange fee is applicable. Hope this helps


----------



## gorevs9 (Mar 12, 2009)

bboy1234 said:


> I just booked a getaway when will I see the ac will it show online or how do i verify they gave me a ac?


It should be listed with your units available for exchagne.


----------



## Kola (Mar 12, 2009)

barza11 said:


> This is what I read from their communication:
> 
> Purchase any Getaway today and receive a Bonus Resort Accommodations Certificate *.
> 
> ...



I have read this text on II website before calling them and expected that, as you pointed out, only the standard exchange fees would apply. However, as I said before, the lady I spoke to said that with your AC you could book any week listed either as 'exchange' or as a 'getaway'. She provided me with the fees I listed before ($249 to $329) pointing out that these fees are considerably lower than the standard II Getaway fees. This is the case if you want to buy a Getaway at, say, $749 or higher. The exchange option looks more attractive provided you can find something on the II website within the 59 day period. One needs to keep in mind that the Exchange inventory and the Getaway inventory are not the same and are not interchangeable.

K.


----------



## bboy1234 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nothing in my exchange inventory for the ac does it appear the same day or does it take a few days for the ac to show up?   Any one with any experience on this?


----------



## mecllap (Mar 12, 2009)

I gave it a try also for a little trip that I'd been thinking about taking anyway.  The confirmation showed up quickly for the getaway, in email and my II history.  No sign so far of the AC -- looking forward to reading its fine print.  Hope it doesn't require follow-up calls with II to get it issued.  I went thru the Daily Deals message and searched for what I wanted, but it's a simple one to Orlando.


----------



## julienjay (Mar 12, 2009)

I booked a getaway. Just talked to II. He said it was a "flex" AC but could not give me pricing. He said it will post to my acct in 72 hours. Stay tuned!


----------



## Art (Mar 12, 2009)

Obviously, the rest of you seem to have a good link to the II "deal" site.

For whatever reason, the hotlink(s) in the email II sent me does not work.  The announcement came in my Yahoo account.  I have tried unsuccessfully using both IE and Foxfire to open that e-mail so it looks like my link to the daily deal has somehow been corrupted

Any thoughts on what I need to do to get to the deal description on the II site?  BTW, there is no mention of the deal as far as I can see when I go directly to II using my bookmark.

Art


----------



## malyons (Mar 12, 2009)

go to either the "my messages" link at the top of the screen, or when I was there last there was also a box on the right hand side w/ some of their other advertisements that linked to the deals


----------



## Kola (Mar 12, 2009)

Art

After you log in as usual at Intervalworld, open Getaways. To the right you should see in RED 'Daily deals" Click on it. 

K.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 12, 2009)

Kola said:


> Today's DEAL: One Accomodation Certificate with any Getaway purchase ! There are plenty of Getaways, some at attractive prices, others overpriced.
> Sounds like a two-for-one deal except that you never know what will be offered for your AC. Chances are you may find something really good OR you get frustrations by the ton ! They don't seem to spell out when is AC's expiry date ?
> 
> K.



FYI:  I did this the last time they offered the special.  Got a 3BR at Grand Beach for this July 4th for about $1,000.  The AC is only good during flex time and it is very limited for locations.  Also, the price of the Grand Beach ended up going down a couple hundred a few days after I purchased.


----------



## Kola (Mar 13, 2009)

Today's DEAL: Fairmont Vacation Villas at Hillside Ibdr full kitchen all for $119per week till the end of May only. Now that's a good deal if you want to see Canadian Rockies before the rest of the tourist crowd. 

The other II option: go to Argentina! WOW ! ( I bet you that one will be sold out in about 30 min. GET IT ! ) 

K.


----------



## Catira (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi, I am looking at the interval website: I log in at www.intervalworld.com, and all I see is that if I book a getaway I can get a guest certificate for free. Do the getaway offers only appear while they are available? Also, on another note.. I have just booked an exchange, and now I am not able to see any other availability because system states I have no week deposited. Just wondering if this is the case with all resort weeks deposited into II. I know that RCI lets me see availability, even if I heave used up most of my points.

Hope that made sense..:rofl:


----------



## Kola (Mar 14, 2009)

Catira said:


> Hi, I am looking at the interval website: I log in at www.intervalworld.com, and all I see is that if I book a getaway I can get a guest certificate for free. Do the getaway offers only appear while they are available? Also, on another note.. I have just booked an exchange, and now I am not able to see any other availability because system states I have no week deposited. Just wondering if this is the case with all resort weeks deposited into II. I know that RCI lets me see availability, even if I heave used up most of my points.
> 
> Hope that made sense..:rofl:



Your first point re free guest certificate is correct. But that's today's special offer. Check tomorrow to see what specials will be on offer. At the same time there are hundreds of II getaways offered each and every day at various prices, some attractive, others overpriced (that's IMHO). These are not special deals and the inventory is likely to change from day to day. 
Re your second question: exchange availability always depends on what you have to offer. This defines your week's trading power. Another week may see more or less depending on the location, season, unit size, etc.  If you have no week to deposit, II cannot show you what's available at any given time. Of course, to avoid depositing in advance II have the 'request first'  option but you must still identify what you are willing to trade.  Hope this helps. 

K.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Free AC's are back today, but with bad news.*




mdurette said:


> FYI: ....The AC is only good during flex time and it is very limited for locations....



Limited indeed. The AC has a strict grid that does NOT disappear during Flexchange. I confirmed that high demand locations and seasons are NOT ON THE GRID at all.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 15, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Limited indeed. The AC has a strict grid that does NOT disappear during Flexchange. I confirmed that high demand locations and seasons are NOT ON THE GRID at all.



For what it is worth - this is the grid from when I did this a few months ago.

When/Where:
Argentina, Buenos Aires                   
Argentina, Mar Del Plata & Pinamar                   
Argentina, Patagonia & Cuyo                   
Arizona, Lake Havasu                   
Arizona, Phoenix Area                   
Arizona, Sedona                   
Arizona, Tucson Area                   
Aruba                   
Australia, Queensland, Gold Coast                   
Austria, Alps                   
British Columbia, Central                   
British Columbia, Eastern                   
California and Nevada, Lake Tahoe                   
California, Palm Springs & Palm Desert                   
California, San Diego Area                   
Chile, Pucon                   
China, Shanghai Province                   
Colombia, Cartagena & Santa Marta                   
Colorado, Breckenridge                   
Colorado, Vail, Avon & Beaver Creek                   
Cyprus                   
Egypt, Red Sea                   
England, Lake District                   
England, Shires                   
Florida, Central                   
Florida, Cocoa Beach                   
Florida, Daytona Beach Area                   
Florida, Fort Lauderdale Coast                   
Florida, Orlando                   
Florida, Panhandle                   
Indiana                   
Ireland                   
Israel, Central and Northern                   
Israel, Eilat                   
Italy, Coast                   
Lebanon, Beirut                   
Louisiana, New Orleans                   
Maine Coast                   
Malta, Islands of Malta & Gozo                   
Massachusetts, Berkshires                   
Massachusetts, Cape Cod                   
Massachusetts, Martha's Vineyard & Nantu                   
Mexico, Cancun                   
Mexico, Puerto Vallarta                   
Missouri, Branson                   
Missouri, Lake Ozark                   
Nevada, Las Vegas                   
Nevada, Reno                   
New Hampshire, Lakes Winnipesaukee & Win                   
New Jersey, Atlantic City                   
New York, Catskills                   
New Zealand, Turangi                   
Pennsylvania, Poconos                   
Portugal, Algarve                   
Scotland & Northumbria                   
South Carolina, Hilton Head                   
Spain, Balearic Islands                   
Spain, Canaries, Fuerteventura                   
Spain, Canaries, Lanzarote                     
Spain, Canaries, Tenerife                     
Spain, Costa de la Luz                     
Spain, Costa del Sol                     
Spain, Costa Blanca                   
Spain, Costa Brava & Costa Dorada                     
Tennessee, Gatlinburg                     
Thailand, Phuket                   
The Gambia                   
Tunisia                   
Turkey, South & West Coast                   
Uruguay, Punta Del Este                   
Utah, Park City and Snowbird                     
Venezuela, Central Coast                     
Venezuela, Margarita Island                   
Virginia, Northern                     
Virginia, Virginia Beach                     
Virginia, Williamsburg                     
Wales                     
Wisconsin, Northern


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks. That's not bad at all. Were there any date restrictions?


----------



## carolbol (Mar 16, 2009)

I just booked two getaways on March 15th for a two week vacation for weeks 22 and 23.  Now I will wait to see what grids are going to be on  the two bonus certificates.  I was told it takes 72 hours for the bonus certificate to appear in my acct and I will need to book within 59 days of travel.  The certificates are good for one year.


----------



## julienjay (Mar 16, 2009)

Where does it post on the account? Under "Rewards"?


----------



## Kola (Mar 16, 2009)

*No Ac Today !*



carolbol said:


> I just booked two getaways on March 15th for a two week vacation for weeks 22 and 23.  Now I will wait to see what grids are going to be on  the two bonus certificates.  I was told it takes 72 hours for the bonus certificate to appear in my acct and I will need to book within 59 days of travel.  The certificates are good for one year.



If you booked your getaways today you may not get any ACs ! Today's special offer includes Cocoa Beach, Puerta Vallarta and LVegas. Check the Getaway page of the II website and/or call II asap. 

K.


----------



## carolbol (Mar 16, 2009)

julienjay said:


> Where does it post on the account? Under "Rewards"?



I'm not sure.  I forgot to ask.  Does anyone else know?


----------



## carolbol (Mar 16, 2009)

Kola, that is correct.  the daily specials need to be booked prior to 11PM that day.  I did book on the 15th so I will be getting the AC's.


----------



## Kola (Mar 16, 2009)

For your own good I hope you are right ! Good luck to you but the free AC deal was NOT offered on Sunday, March 15th.

K.


----------



## shmuggee (Mar 16, 2009)

Kola said:


> The only 'deal' is the Marriott's studio in Williamsburg provided you want to stay a week in a studio without any kitchen facilities. Sure, you can't find a hotel room for that price. But a 'deal' in Guatemala ? No, thanks, not for me. Why not a hotel room in Havana for $29.95 per week with free meals included ?
> 
> K.



Guess you've never been to Cuba, huh? Pity...it's a really beautiful place.


----------



## mayson12 (Mar 17, 2009)

For the people who booked the Getaway on the right "Deal" day, has anyone gotten the AC in their acct. yet??


----------



## IuLiKa (Mar 17, 2009)

I've booked on the 12th, I believe that was the first day of the AC. I have nothing yet on my account. I thought it will take a week or so.


----------



## LouisLouis (Mar 17, 2009)

*Mine was showing on the 16th*



Kola said:


> For your own good I hope you are right ! Good luck to you but the free AC deal was NOT offered on Sunday, March 15th.
> 
> K.



It seems that for some, it showed on 12th & 15th.
Mine showed up on the 16th.

I called today to check with II when/how I can receive the AC, and the representative seemed to have no clue.
She said she will call back leter.

I am new to II, but does anyone have sense on how often this (AC given for Getaway reservations) happens?
Also, if I book two Getaway weeks on the day of promotion, do I get two ACs?


----------



## Kola (Mar 17, 2009)

shmuggee said:


> Guess you've never been to Cuba, huh? Pity...it's a really beautiful place.



If you help me to book a 4 star Cuban resort accomodation for the price I quoted ($29.95 meals included) I am ready to go anytime !  

What a pity....II has no special deals on Getaways to Cuba ! I would take two weeks ! :annoyed: 

K.


----------



## IuLiKa (Mar 17, 2009)

Got my AC today. It says 4 bedrooms/sleeps 10. The grid looks ugly it only shows availability for march, april and may. Most of the options are blocked out.


----------



## julienjay (Mar 17, 2009)

How did it show up? in your online acct or via email, or through the mail? just curious!


----------



## mdurette (Mar 17, 2009)

IuLiKa said:


> Got my AC today. It says 4 bedrooms/sleeps 10. The grid looks ugly it only shows availability for march, april and may. Most of the options are blocked out.



The grid only shows those months because you can only use in Flextime.  If you look at it in mid-June it would show June, July to mid August.


----------



## carolbol (Mar 17, 2009)

I booked two getaways on the 15th.  I was told that the AC's will be in my account in 72 hours so I guess we can look for it tomorrow or at the latest on thursday.   I will post when I receive them.


----------



## mecllap (Mar 17, 2009)

julienjay said:


> How did it show up? in your online acct or via email, or through the mail? just curious!



Carolbol -- I'm also interested -- I bought my getaway on Mar 12 with the same offer, and the extra AC hasn't shown up yet in my account.  How did you find out?  Thanks.


----------



## mayson12 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have mine in my acct. now as well.  I also booked on the 12th.  I found it when I clicked Exchanges and clicked "view my units".  Hope this helps, and I'm glad I didn't have to call to follow up on this.


----------



## IuLiKa (Mar 18, 2009)

I did not get an email, just looked in my acount around lunch time, is on top of my regular units that I have. 



mdurette said:


> The grid only shows those months because you can only use in Flextime.  If you look at it in mid-June it would show June, July to mid August.



Thank you, I never had an AC before, so I have no idea how it works.


----------



## LouisLouis (Mar 18, 2009)

*Limited to Australian Getaways??*

I received a returning call from the representative explaining that the ACs are issued only for Australian Getaways...

I have saved the Daily Deals' description and it goes as below without any regional limitation, though... 
It showed on the 16th & I booked my Getaway on the 16th.

" Daily Deals
Purchase any Getaway and receive a Bonus Resort Accommodation Certificate *.

With your certificate, enjoy an extra holiday - a week of resort accommodation in a spacious 2-bedroom unit choosing from an extensive list of travel destinations worldwide (exchange fee applies).

Don't miss out on this great travel deal! Spend a week on a Getaway, plus get an extra week's holiday.

Book a Getaway now! 

Terms & Conditions *This offer applies only to Getaways when booked on the date during which the offer appears on IntervalWorld.com. Certain regional restrictions may prevent you from participating in this offer. Certificate will either be mailed or emailed to you based on your member preferences on file. Offer may be withdrawn at any time. Use of the Bonus Resort Accommodations Certificate is subject to availability and redeemable from 59 days prior to travel. Bonus accommodation certificate does not guarantee accommodation at the resort confirmed through the Getaway programme."


----------



## Kola (Mar 18, 2009)

LouisLouis said:


> I received a returning call from the representative explaining that the ACs are issued only for Australian Getaways...
> 
> Tell him/her that he/she is all WET ! Must have been smoking something...!
> 
> K


----------



## Kola (Mar 18, 2009)

Today's Getaway DEALS are Marriott's Park City, Utah studio or one bdr 
AND and a 2bdr. unit in a small resort Freeport, Bahamas. 
Get them but don't buy them all ! 

K.


----------



## IuLiKa (Mar 18, 2009)

I also got the AC in the email this morning with a grid for the whole year. Pretty much August you have almost no options. Anyway, here is a not that kind of scares me. This means that I cannot use it at any Marriott? I think I need to give them a call. 

Note: This Certificate may not be used to travel to your Home Resort or within Your Home Resort Group. "Your Home Resort Group" means any resort affililiated or under common ownership or management with your Home Resort


----------



## rsackett (Mar 18, 2009)

IuLiKa said:


> ....This means that I cannot use it at any Marriott? I think I need to give them a call.
> 
> Note: This Certificate may not be used to travel to your Home Resort or within Your Home Resort Group. "Your Home Resort Group" means any resort affililiated or under common ownership or management with your Home Resort



In the past this did not apply to Marriott and other sim groups.  I think it is applied to a resort like Grande Vista with more than one resort code.

Ray


----------



## LouisLouis (Mar 18, 2009)

*Has anyone had problem receiving AC?*

Does anyone have experience in the past, not receiving AC within resonable timeframe (a week or more)?
If so, what are the steps you took?

Furthermore, are there cases that you had to give-up the AC, since you couldn't prove that your getaway purchase qualified for the AC?


----------



## carolbol (Mar 18, 2009)

I see my two accomodation certificates are now in my account for the two getaways I purchased on the 15th of March.   They are showing up under 
"view my units".


----------



## carolbol (Mar 18, 2009)

mecllap said:


> Carolbol -- I'm also interested -- I bought my getaway on Mar 12 with the same offer, and the extra AC hasn't shown up yet in my account.  How did you find out?  Thanks.



It showed up today, March 18th, when I first go to exchange, then look at "view your units."  Both AC's are listed on top of my other units.
If you booked the getaways on the 12th, I would call I.I. and ask about them. They should be in your account by now.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 19, 2009)

I cannot believe how many Marriott Ocean Pointe weeks are available this morning on Deal days this morning.

Imagine mid-June 2BR for $607 week!!


----------



## Kola (Mar 19, 2009)

There is a HUGE number of weeks in Williamsburg resorts. Get them !

K.


----------



## IuLiKa (Mar 19, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> I cannot believe how many Marriott Ocean Pointe weeks are available this morning on Deal days this morning.
> 
> Imagine mid-June 2BR for $607 week!!



I did not see them around 7:am PST, but there are some 1 bedroom ($299) and studio ($199) left.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 20, 2009)

*Last day for deals*

Today's is again an AC with the purchase of any Getaway.


----------



## LouisLouis (Mar 31, 2009)

*Finally*

Although it took 10 days, I finally got my AC in my account as well :whoopie: .


----------



## Robert D (Mar 31, 2009)

It took me a couple calls with being on hold for 15 minutes to get my AC for a Getaway.  Note that the AC you get for a Getaway isn't your typical AC, it's very restricted.  We go to Orlando each May and I'm hoping that it will work for May of next year at a decent resort.


----------



## LouisLouis (Mar 31, 2009)

Robert D said:


> It took me a couple calls with being on hold for 15 minutes to get my AC for a Getaway.  Note that the AC you get for a Getaway isn't your typical AC, it's very restricted.  We go to Orlando each May and I'm hoping that it will work for May of next year at a decent resort.



I could pull up Marriott Cypress Harbor (as well as other Marriotts in the area) for many dates in May - is it good for you?
(I am pretty new to T/S that I don't know whether this resort is as good as it sounds to me...)


----------



## LouisLouis (Mar 31, 2009)

*How often II offers Deals Days??*

Does anyone have a good idea on the frequency of such offers?
I would like to take advantage of the next one as well  .


----------



## Kola (Mar 31, 2009)

LouisLouis said:


> Does anyone have a good idea on the frequency of such offers?
> I would like to take advantage of the next one as well  .



As far as I know II made such an offer only once a year. That said, should they find that the exchange business is slow due to economic downturn and that surplus weeks are going to waste they could repeat the offer. Keep your eys open.

K.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 31, 2009)

LouisLouis said:


> I could pull up Marriott Cypress Harbor (as well as other Marriotts in the area) for many dates in May - is it good for you?
> (I am pretty new to T/S that I don't know whether this resort is as good as it sounds to me...)





I had an AC in my account from a getaway purchase I made last September when II offered their deal days.  I did just book a week at Marriot Cypress with it for May 14th.


----------

